# New fursona



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 13, 2010)

I've found that my old fursona is really plain and just really not what I want to continue to use since I'm actually hanging around other furs in real life. I'm not really going to change my personality, its still going to be the same but I want to change the species.

My old one was a domestic short hair feline with light brown fur and blonde messy hair and glasses and green eyes. Nothing much else.

I kind of want a different species to go off of, preferably a wildcat or something similar. But nothing like a lion or a tiger. Something kind of unique.

I myself am kind of a loner and love doing things alone but still enjoy the company of others occasionally. A bit shy and kind of hard to get to talk unless you ask me directly to. Of course I'm a nerd of sorts and an artist, well, not a good one but I am improving more and more. I hate the extemities of either specturm of weather, cold or hot. I love to swim, I don't do it all that often but when I get a chance I love to take a dip in a pool and swim under the surface and train myself to hold my breath for long periods of time.

I'm not sure if thats enough to go off of, but at the very least it's a start ^^;;;


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Serval pick serval they are awesome.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 13, 2010)

It sounds kind of like a tiger or jaguar to me.

Really, though, if you want to make your fursona unique, the best trick is to pick an unique fur pattern/ eye color. I don't mean going all sparkledog on it.

Take me, for example. I'm a black jaguar, but my coat is pure jet black (no rosettes), except for a white spot on my chest and a white tail tip. My eyes are silver and gold, too.

Most hybrids, really, aren't actually hybrids but animals with the fur pattern of another, like my friend who is a skox (fox body, skunk fur pattern). They're actually akin to that dog on the internet that looks like a panda.






Also, Molly, I happen to like lynxes very much too.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Also, Molly, I happen to like lynxes very much too.


 
I didn't say anything about lynxes


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

hey

you know what almost automatically makes a fursona not plain

feathers


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> hey
> 
> you know what almost automatically makes a fursona not plain
> 
> feathers


 
Stop pushing your elitist bird views on us mammals


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, same here.
Someone drew free lineart for my character though. I appreciated it, but I might feel like I'm betraying them or something


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Stop pushing your elitist bird views on us mammals


 
it's not elitist if we're genuinely better than you


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> it's not elitist if we're genuinely better than you


 
I can eat you


----------



## Willow (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> it's not elitist if we're genuinely better than you


 You're right. Mammals would be a lot cooler if they could fly into turbines.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> You're right. Mammals would be a lot cooler if they could fly into turbines.


 
Willow you are cool now (you were cool before but now you are more cool)


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I can eat you


weren't you a spider for a while 



			
				Willow said:
			
		

> You're right. Mammals would be a lot cooler if they could fly into turbines.



ooh

mammals + big spinning blades

awesome idea


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> weren't you a spider for a while
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't remind me about the spider thing what the christ was i on

also, industrial strength meat grinder ftw.


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> Don't remind me about the spider thing what the christ was i on
> 
> also, industrial strength meat grinder ftw.


 
spiders are p cool

and thank you for the meat grinder idea, i'll be sure to put it into use during the Mammalocaust.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> spiders are p cool
> 
> and thank you for the meat grinder idea, i'll be sure to put it into use during the Mammalocaust.


 
good luck picking my fatass up with your tiny talons


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> good luck picking my fatass up with your tiny talons


 
that's the ostriches job


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> that's the ostriches job


 
they can't fly anywhere


----------



## Willow (Sep 13, 2010)

Ostriches would just peck you to death or something.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Willow said:


> Ostriches would just peck you to death or something.


 
I have a bat character 

superior flying skills go


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 13, 2010)

I'd say a snow leopard or a caracal.

They seem to fit what youre looking for.

And theyre my favorite two cats.


----------



## Icky (Sep 13, 2010)

Molly said:


> I have a bat character
> 
> superior flying skills go


 
hahahahahahahahahaha

that's funny


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 13, 2010)

Icky said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> that's funny


 ostrich, dood

invalid argument


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Sep 13, 2010)

DrumFur said:


> Yeah, same here.
> Someone drew free lineart for my character though. I appreciated it, but I might feel like I'm betraying them or something



Dude, feel free to change it if you want to. I merely gave you line art for that fursona alone ^^ I'm not going to crucify you if you don't want to keep it as you fursona. All the requests I'm doing are basically just to help myself get better.


And can we get back on topic guys. Feathers are nice but I'd have to put them on wings or something similar.


----------



## bjornpolar (Sep 13, 2010)

Caracals are pretty unique, they are a wild cat. They are shy and live alone.

And they can jump 10+ feet or something, they hunt by snatching birds out of the air.


----------



## Jude (Sep 14, 2010)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Dude, feel free to change it if you want to. I merely gave you line art for that fursona alone ^^ I'm not going to crucify you if you don't want to keep it as you fursona. All the requests I'm doing are basically just to help myself get better.
> 
> 
> And can we get back on topic guys. Feathers are nice but I'd have to put them on wings or something similar.


 
Oh shit! You're the person that drew it for me. Haha wow, lol. Didn't even notice 

EDIT: PI POST!


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 14, 2010)

You love to swim? Be a creature of the sea then, plenty of varieties available there. Sharks are pretty damn cool if I may say so *smug*

And if you want to go for originality then I've yet to see a Sea Cucumber fursona.


----------

